# help with procedure-Can I please get



## ggparker14 (Sep 28, 2013)

Can I please get help with procedure code for the following procedure?

Procedure: EJ IV line in right external jugular vein.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 28, 2013)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can I please get help with procedure code for the following procedure?
> 
> Procedure: EJ IV line in right external jugular vein.
> 
> thanks for any help.



This would not be coded as a central venous access procedure since the documentation does not support the catheter tip terminating in the subclavian or innominate vein. Usually, the internal jugular,  subclavian and femoral veins are used for central line access in the ED.

Look at the venipuncture codes, 36400 or 36410 for the profee side.


----------



## kak6 (Oct 10, 2013)

i use 36555 or 36556 depending on age for EJIV lines.


----------



## limpson (Oct 17, 2013)

I have started many EJs in my career. The EJ is a peripheral site. The internal jugular is the central venous site.


----------

